# Exams!



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey guys!Ne one else got this problem at the moment? Sat my first exam this morning, in the last 10 mins I get an IBS attack, and when i request to leave the examination room they tell me I cant. Luckily I managed to last the 10 mins but I was so glad to get out of there.Neway feeling much better now!







Hope everyone else is having a good day! C xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey how did it go? I have exams in two weeks and I AM PETRIFIED. Today we were brifed and told it is not likely we will be allowed to the toilet during exams. My problem is that even if i take medication, my heart pounds so hard, that I start to feel faint. I am really scared cos, even if I take stuff I still get terribly nervous. I dont know what I am going to do. Glad you're feeling better. Which exam was it?


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

oh god don't mention exams!! I'm dreading them







I had my german oral exam today so I'm glad that's over but I'm not looking forward to my ones which are 3 hours long argh!!xxx


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I did a semester abroad in Australia last spring, and I don't know if it is the same way in the UK, but their final exams system was pretty intimidating!The whole "formal exam" thing where you have an assigned seat and you have to stay in the exam room for at least 1 hour, even if you finish your exam before was pretty stressful for my IBS symptoms.


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Today wasnt't too bad....only two hours....marketing exam....however the other5 are three hour exams! aaaaaargh! Just focusing on passing cuz I really dont want to be back again in August!The exam system is pretty similiar u cant leave for the first hour or the last half hour, so if things do get really bad I can leave int hat time period I just wont pass!Good Luck with all your exams!Love Cxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Hey all-There was a post a little while ago about this. I guess it sounds a lot stricter over there, but if you can, you should really talk to your instructor! I was a TA (tutorial assistant) the past two semesters now that I'm doing my Master's degree, and we can be really sympathetic! If the regulations are really strict, do your universities have a disabilities office? At mine, you can get special exam allowances based on health coniditions, you just have to get a doc's note as proof, and make sure to do it before your exam.Either way, I'm totally sympathetic. I survived a 5 year bachelors and many an exam feeling faint and loaded up on dramamine.Good luck! You can do it, just try and breathe and stay calm!midge


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Last semester when I had pseudomembranous colitis, on top of my usual IBS-D, which put me in the hospital for a period of time, most of my professors were pretty cooperative, in terms of letting me take exams, and the final exams in a private room, where I could feel more comfortable.Best thing to do I think is to meet with your teachers early in the semester, to just kind of give them a heads up that you have a condition that may prevent you from attending classes or exams sometimes. I've found most teachers, when you meet with them one on one in their offices are usually very understanding and helpful.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Has anyone tried filling out an extenuating circumstance form cos of IBS for exams? Last year I had to get one from my doc cos of migraines....and I know they pay attention to them when marking, its worth a try if you feel your IBS will affect your grade.With regards to how to survive exams, I have IBS d (usually!) and the morning of exams I got up at 5AM to eat lots of bannanas and porridge to make sure that everything was out! plus it gave me time to revise! On the way to the exam I sipped lucozade sport to keep my brain awake...dont worry you can get through it...I managed..take earplugs so you dont have to listen to your tummy rumble!A plus point about exams and IBS is that everyone else in the room will have D through nerves and you will have the advantage here as you are prepared for it and have dealt with it before.Best of luck!RobbieUK...cant go to the toilets?? thats a bit harsh! hope they have mops and buckets close cos ALOT of people are gonna need to go! Hope you are less stressed now. good luck


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Lol thanks for the sentiment Britchik, curently I have somethng in the works, that might give me special consideration. As for the tummy stuff...most people will either have "nervous tummy" themselves, or theyll be too lost in their own worlds to notice where its coming from lol. good luck all!


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, had my first exam today. Im allowed to take meds during the exam, Im allowed to elave if I have to, and I sit near the door, and away from everyone else. I was in perfect health today (although the exam was quite hard). Peppermint oil seems to help a lot.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry guys i know this is quite an 'old' topic but I had to have a moan- My first exam is tomorrow and am looking at the wrong end of a 3hr grammar exam!!! My stomach is already all over the place so god knows what it'll be like tomorrow!! I also have exams on sat, mon, tues and wed. ARGH!!







It's gonna b very tough!Hope you guys are all getting on ok.lots of love xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

hey- good luck ziggy! i'll send some good stomach vibes your way. i just made it through a really crazy couple days, including yesterday when i had to do a 20 min. presentation followed by hour long questioning for my master's degree. for the first time in ages, my stomach didn't act up! your exams are really late over there--when does your year/semester start?midge


----------

